# Quan niệm vô cùng sai lầm trong thờ cúng của người Việt



## tibodinh (11/11/21)

Quan niệm vô cùng sai lầm trong thờ cúng của người Việt THỜ CÚNG HAY ĐẦU ĐỘC...TỔ TIÊN? Ngày Tết cổ truyền mang rất nhiều ý nghĩa với mỗi con người Việt Nam chúng ta. Những phiên chợ tết luôn hoạt động nhộn nhịp cả ngày lẫn đêm. Có lẽ vì máy hút bụi công nghiệp khô ướtnăm nay là năm thiếu (chỉ có 29) nên mấy bữa rày chợ quán tấp nập người mua, nhất là các gian hàng bán hoa quả để chưng ngày tết. Vì theo tập quán của người Việt là ngày tết phải có mâm ngũ quả như: mãng cầu, dừa, đu đủ, xoài và một mớ trái sung,... với ý nghĩa cầu mong cho gia đạo được no đủ, sung túc trong năm mới. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Năm nào Ana cũng là người "phụ trách" mua hoa quả cho gia đình nên năm nay cũng không ngoại lệ... Rảo bước qua máy chà sàn liên hợp công nghiệpcác gian hàng trái cây, ngoài những loại trái cây từ vườn của "bà con" quê mình thì trong những năm gần đây còn xuất hiện thêm những gian hàng "chuyên" những loại trái cây có hình thù lạ mắt xuất xứ từ... Trung Quốc. Mà lạ là thấy mọi người ưa chuộng loại này hơn, còn riêng bản thân Ana thì luôn tránh xa. Vì sao á? TIÊU CHÍ ĐỘC - ĐẸP - RẺ Trên các phương tiện truyền thông cũng như báo chí đã đưa ra rất nhiều vấn đề an toàn sức khỏe liên quan đến trái cây Trung Quốc. Không phải nói chi xa, các chị em làm cùng vẫn thường có câu nói trêu "Người Việt không dám ăn trái cây Trung Quốc vì sợ chứa hóa chất độc hại". Ấy vậy mà ngày tết có nhiều người lại cất công sắm cho được những thứ độc ấy để dâng cúng tổ tiên. Những ngày gần đây, sự xuất hiện của những loại quả có hình dáng ông Thần Tài có chữ Phúc, Phật Di Lặc, hình ông Thọ, hình em bé nhân sâm, hay thỏi vàng...có xuất xứ từ Trung Quốc đang trở thành mặt hàng "hot" trên thị trường. Với kiểu dáng lạ mắt đã đánh vào thị hiếu của người tiêu dùng, bởi tất cả hình dáng trên đều mang ý nghĩa chung là cầu sự bình an, hạnh phúc và sung túc cho gia chủ,...nên ngoài việc mua về chưng trong nhà còn có thể dùng làm quà để biếu, tặng. Dạo quanh một số chợ đầu mối trên hai thành phố lớn là thủ đô Hà Nội và Hồ Chí Minh có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy ấn tượng đầu tiên mà loại hoa quả này hút mắt người tiêu dùng đó là hình thù độc đáo mới lạ, màu sắc tươi bắt mắt. Theo anh Nam - chủ shop hoa quả ở quận Hoàng Mai thì loại dưa lê thần tài có xuất xứ Trung Quốc đã được bán ở Việt Nam từ những năm trước đó và năm nay thì loại trái cây này được nhập về nhiều hơn do nhu cầu của người dân tăng cao đột biến. Chị Hương (nhân viên văn phòng) cho biết: "Khi nghe đồng nhiệp bàn tán về loại dưa lê thần tài mới xuất hiện, mình đã rất tò mò và khá thích thú khi được tận mắt nhìn thấy tạo hình ngộ nghĩnh, độc đáo của loại quả này. Ngoài ra nó còn có ý nghĩa mang đến tài lộc, may mắn cho gia đình nên mình ưu tiên dưa lê thần tài trước khi lựa chọn đồ thờ cúng vào những ngày Tết". Đồng quan điểm với chị Hương, Anh Tuấn (kỹ sư) thì cho biết gia đình anh đã chuẩn bị lên danh sách và tìm địa chỉ uy tín để đặt mua hàng trăm quả dưa lê thần tài mang biếu người thân và bạn bè dịp cuối năm. Ngoài việc bán ở các cửa hàng hoa quả, người mua cũng dễ dàng tìm mua ở các cửa hàng bán hoa quả online. Sau khi hỏi ông Gu-gồ từ khóa "dưa lê Thần Tài" thì có cả chục tài khoản Facebook rao bán loại trái cây này, chủ yếu là dưa lê hình Thần Tài, ông Thọ và đỉnh vàng. Trong vai người mua hàng, liên hệ với tài khoản tên P. (Q.5 - HCM) người rao bán tự giới thiệu là đại lý cho một công ty nhập khẩu ngoài Hà Nội, chỉ bán hàng qua mạng, muốn xem hàng có thể đến xem hàng tại nhà. Theo bảng giá của anh P. thì giá dưa Thần Tài, ông Thọ hay đỉnh vàng loại 300g/quả chỉ có giá 37 - 38 nghìn/quả, loại trên 500g/quả thì giá 41 nghìn/quả. Những loại quả này có thể chưng tết trong vòng 2-3 tháng vẫn tươi. Nếu như các loại trái cây tạo hình của các nhà vườn Việt Nam có giá khá "chát" (khoảng 1-3triệu/quả) và chỉ những gia đình có điều kiện mới dám mua về chưng với số lượng ít. Thì ngược lại loại trái cây từ Trung Quốc nếu trên có giá khá rẻ (chỉ khoảng 35 - 85 nghìn/quả), màu sắc tươi rói nên chưng được lâu. Đó là ưu điểm khiến trái cây tạo hình của Việt Nam bị...lép vế. KHÔNG DÁM ĂN ĐỂ NHƯỜNG...TỔ TIÊN Mặc dù rất được ưa chuộng, thế nhưng hầu hết người dân mua chỉ với mục đích dâng cúng tổ tiên và các vị thánh thần chứ tuyệt đối...không dám ăn. Theo một cửa hàng phân phối sỉ, lẻ dưa lê Thần Tài cũng khuyến cáo người mua "Vì chất lượng không đảm bảo, dưa lại còn xanh nên chỉ để chưng tết cho đẹp thôi, chứ người mua không nên ăn để tránh ảnh hưởng sức khỏe". Trao đổi với PV, ông Nguyễn Hùng Vĩ - nhà nghiên cứu văn hóa dân gian khẳng định: "Sự tinh khiết và ẩm thực phải đảm bảo an toàn đó là đòi hỏi đầu tiên của đồ cúng tổ tiên. Vì vậy, nhà ai có hoa quả do tự mình trồng rồi khi thu hoạch mang thờ cúng là tốt nhất. Còn nếu phải mua ở chợ mà biết trước rằng trái cây không đảm bảo chất lượng, độc hại thì không nên dâng lên thờ cúng tổ tiên, vì nếu vậy người ta đã có thể trưng bày bằng hoa quả nhựa cho nhanh". Bên cạnh đó, một bộ phận người dân cũng đồng tình với ý kiến của ông Vĩ rằng linh kiện máy chà sàn không nên mua trái cây Trung Quốc chưng xong rồi bỏ. Vì đã là đồ chưng, đồ cúng thì hoa quả không chỉ đẹp mà phải ngon, phải chất lượng. Theo quan niệm của người Việt thì việc thờ cúng tổ tiên từ bao đời nay đều chọn đồ ngon, đồ đẹp để chưng, sau đó sẽ thỉnh xuống cho con cháu ăn gọi là "hưởng lộc".


----------

